# Falsche Ware



## waldy (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe bei Ebay Objektiv für mein Nikon D50 gekauft, laut Beschreibung es muste für Modelle Nikon Kameras passen .

Ich habe Objektiv bekommen, nur ich stelle Fest, das Objektiv passt für Minolta kamera an.

Ich ahbe Sofort an Käufer Email geschrieben , das ich möchte mein  Geld zurück haben, nur Käufer will nicht das geld zurück bezahlen und schreib solche Email an mich an.

-----------

" Hallo. Ich habe das Objetiv selbst bei E-bay gekauft. Die Beschreibung des 
Verkäufers war für Nikon oder Canon. Da das Objektiv bei Canon nicht 
gepasst hat und mein Fotogeschäft bestätigt hat, dass es für Nikon ist, 
sollen Sie es bitte nochmals prüfen. Eine Rückgabe habe ich ausgeschlossen."
---------------


Ich habe Online Unstimmichkeit bei Ebay geoffnet, nur Käufer schreibt wieder so was:

------

Wie bereits geschrieben ist ein Umtausch ausgeschlossen. Die Ware ist wie beschrieben

------


Frage,
kann ich scon dann Rechtsanwahlt suchen und , wer muss dann Kosten von Rechtsanwahlt bezahlen ?



gruß waldy


----------



## kolbendosierer (19 Januar 2008)

Hi,

schalte doch mal Ebay ein, was die dazu meinen.


----------



## zotos (19 Januar 2008)

Im Online kauf bereich gibt es ein spezielles Forum: http://www.snakecirty.de/ 
Kann Dir aber nicht sagen wie hilfreich das ist.


----------



## MSB (19 Januar 2008)

Also ich vertrete 2 (gegensätzliche) Standpunkte:
- Juristisch dürftest du dir wohl durchaus Chancen ausrechnen, wobei das natürlich von ein paar Details abhängt.
Die ganzen Umtausch/Gewährleistungsausschlüsse dürften rechtlich wohl nichtig sein.
Auch kann man (juristisch) als Verkäufer von dir nicht erwarten das du dich weitergehen (außer der Artikelbeschreibung) irgendwo informierst.
(Das sollte in etwa die rechtliche Seite sein)

Achtung Meinung:
- Da würde ich sagen selbst schuld! Wenn man schon bei Ebay was kauft, dann sollte man sich vorher bei "objektiven" Quellen informieren, ob das was man da kauft auch passt.
Ist im Zweifelsfall immer noch einfacher als dieser ganze juristische Wust der hinterher kommen würde,
zumal wir da von einem Wert sicherlich < 200€ sprechen, oder.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (19 Januar 2008)

Hm, ich würde es auch zuerst über ebay versuchen, da die Artikelbeschreibung offensichtlich falsch war und von niemandem verlangt werden kann, solchen Mist dann auch noch zu behalten. Stellt euch das mal vor, da kann man ja einen Mercedes einstellen und schlußendlich einen Polo liefern. Ich würde auf jeden Fall einen Anwalt konsultieren.


----------



## MSB (19 Januar 2008)

Das würde ich sagen kommt jetzt wiederum auf die Artikelbeschreibung an.

Stand da: "Objektiv für Nikon D50", stand da "müsste für Nikon D50 passen",
stand da "Objektivtyp X von Hersteller Y".

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## waldy (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
das ist Artikl von Ebay:

Objktiv Tamron 28-200mm 1:3,8-5,6 AF LD IF für NIKONArtikelnummer: 140195439554

Und da steht doch klar geschrieben - für Nikon kameras.

Und ich habe bekommen Objektiv für Minolta Kameras. das ist doch schon Unterschied, ich kann gekaufte Objektiv auf meine Nikona D50 kamera anwenden.

gruß waldy


----------



## vierlagig (19 Januar 2008)

wozu der aufwand? 55€ stehen in keinem verhältnis zu den möglichen kosten eines rechtsverdrehers ... sieh es als lehrgeld und verkauf das ding bei ebay, vielleicht mit der richtigen angabe 

[edit]und wenn du in der artikelbeschreibung auch noch objektiv richtig schreibst, sollte da vielleicht sogar mehr zu holen sein[/edit]


----------



## mariob (19 Januar 2008)

Hallo,
im übrigen ist Minolta auch sehr verbreitet - da sollte er gute Chancen haben. Noch interessanter isses wenn einer das Ding vorher runtergeschmissen hat und man sieht von außen nix...... 

Mario


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (19 Januar 2008)

waldy schrieb:


> Wie bereits geschrieben ist ein Umtausch ausgeschlossen. Die Ware ist wie beschrieben



Dein Verkäufer muss Dir das liefern, was er angeboten hat.
Kann er das nicht, muss er das Geld zurückzahlen.

Für fehlerhafte Artikelbeschreibungen gilt der Gewährleistungs-
auschluss natürlich nicht.

Aber wegen der 55 EUR lohnt sich kein Anwalt, dass weiß 
der Verkäufer auch.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (21 Januar 2008)

*Sorry - da war ich zu schnell. Ich hab die Links zu ähnlichen Angeboten anderer Ebay Anbieter mit den Links zu Angeboten des Verkäufers verwechselt.*

*FALSCH!*

Das ist kein privater Verkäufer, sondern ein Fotohändler. Hier hat er sogar AGBs: http://stores.ebay.de/Team-Foto/AGBs.html Da gilt der Gewährleistungsausschluss und der Ausschluss des Rückgaberechtes sowiso nicht. Dazu kommt, daß die Artikelbeschreibung scheinbar tatsächlich falsch ist.

Ich würde dem Kerl auf die Zehen steigen. Ihn darauf hinweise, daß er gewerblich handelt, dieses auch Ebay mitteilen. Wenn er dann nicht willig ist, dürfte der Gang zum Anwalt helfen. Problem bei dem geringen Streitwert könnte aber sein, einen Anwalt zu finden.

*JEDENFALLS BIS HIER HER*

 U.U. wäre es sinnvoll, ihm das Objektiv FREI zurück zu schicken (also Porto selber bezahlen) und von ihm sämtliches Geld (Beide Versandkosten + Preis des Objektives) mit Frist usw.

Die pragmatische und einfache Lösung, die leider dafür sorgt, daß er so weiter macht, wäre das Ding mit korrekter Artikelbeschreibung wieder zu verkaufen.

Ich stehe bei solchen Sachen auch immer in der Zwickmühle geringer Wert, so daß es sich nicht lohnt, aber dafür kommen die vielen schwarzen Ebay Schafe damit durch.

In jedem Fall würde ich ihm zügig eine negative Bewertung mit entsprechend sachliem Text verpassen. Um als Käufer ohne Angst vor Rachebewertungen bewerten zu können, empfehle ich den Einsatz von zwei Ebay Konten. Eines zum Kaufen und eines zum Verkaufen. Wenn das zum Kaufen nacher zu viele negative Rachebewertungen eingefangen hat, legt man einfach ein Neues an. Traurig - aber so ist das heute nun einmal.

Das hier geschriebene ist meine persönliche Meinung und keinenfalls eine Rechtsberatung. Die Angaben können unvollständig und Falsch sein und ich übernheme keinerlei Gewärhleistung 

Bernhard Götz


----------



## MSB (21 Januar 2008)

> Das ist kein privater Verkäufer, sondern ein Fotohändler. Hier hat er sogar AGBs: http://stores.ebay.de/Team-Foto/AGBs.html Da gilt der Gewährleistungsausschluss und der Ausschluss des Rückgaberechtes sowiso nicht. Dazu kommt, daß die Artikelbeschreibung scheinbar tatsächlich falsch ist.



Habe ich jetzt irgendwo was überlesen, oder woher kommt der Querschluss von "kaefer-kult" -> "team-foto"?

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## knabi (21 Januar 2008)

Mal abgesehen von dem Ärger und dem -vergleichsweise- geringen Warenwert: Ich würde mich als Käufer auf jeden Fall auf die Barrikaden stellen, da steht ja eindeutig "NIKON" und nicht "MINOLTA".

Falsche Artikelbeschreibung - Rückgabe der Ware und Rückerstattung aller Kosten!

Gruß

Holger

Bernhard: Entspricht das denn den EBAY-Regeln bzw. läßt EBAY das denn zu, sich mit einem zweiten Konto anzumelden?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Januar 2008)

knabi schrieb:


> Falsche Artikelbeschreibung - Rückgabe der Ware und Rückerstattung aller Kosten!


 
In einem anderen Fall einer falschen Artikelbeschreibung
hat das Landgericht Frankfurt so *geurteilt* (2-16 S 3/06).

Man *kann *also nicht nur den Anspruch auf Rückabwicklung,
haben, sondern auch auf die Lieferung des beschriebenen 
Artikels.

Die Hilfe von ebay ... die kannst Du vergessen. Jede negative
Verkäuferbewewrtung schadet ja deren Geschäft.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Januar 2008)

knabi schrieb:


> Entspricht das denn den EBAY-Regeln bzw. läßt EBAY das denn zu, sich mit einem zweiten Konto anzumelden?


 
Ebay gestattet alles, was die Kassen füllt.  

Man darf beliebig viele Konten haben, aber so 
weit ich weiß nur eines pro Mail-Adresse.

Und wenn man dann den Überblick verloren hat  , 
darf man sie auch *zusammenlegen*.


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (21 Januar 2008)

Sorry, da ist mir ein böser Fehler unterlaufen. Die beiden Verkäufer haben nichts miteinander zu tun, waldys Verkäufer scheint wirklich ein privater zu sein. Ich hab oben mal ein bisschen Editiert, aber den Originaltext noch stehen gelassen.

Da die Artikelbeschreibung scheinbar falsch ist, steht hier ein entsprechendes Rückgaberecht aus, und dieses kann der Verkäufer nicht ausschließen - auch nicht als Privatverkäufer. Ein Recht auf Lieferung des korrekten Artikels, also Erfüllung des Kaufvertrages, besteht zwar, allerdings hat der Verkäufer die Möglichkeit, den Vertrag wegen Irrtum anzufechten. Damit würde dann rückabgewickelt und fertig. In diesem Fall scheint der Irrtum des Verkäufers recht offensichtlich zu sein, Ersatzlieferung ist entweder unmöglich oder nur mit hohem finanziellem Aufwand und damit ist die Verhältnismässigkeit nicht mehr gegeben.

Und jetzt nochmal zu den zwei Ebay Konten:
Ich meine einmal in dem Wust aus Ebay Bedingungen gelesen zu haben, daß man mehrere Ebay Konten haben darf. Ausserdem wird z.B. wenn man aus irgend einem Grund mit einem Konto bei einem Artikel nicht mitbieten darf (einige Verkäufer z.B. lassen nur Bieter mit öffentlichem Bewertungsprofil mitbieten, bei meinem Einkaufsaccount ist es aber privat - geht doch keinen was an, was ich alles kaufe ) steht sogar explizit in der Meldung drin, daß dieses Mitbieteverbot auch für andere Konten des Bieters (gemeint ist hier die natürlich Person und nicht das Ebay Konto) gilt.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## knabi (21 Januar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> In einem anderen Fall einer falschen Artikelbeschreibung
> hat das Landgericht Frankfurt so *geurteilt* (2-16 S 3/06).
> 
> Man kann also nicht nur den Anspruch auf Rückabwicklung,
> ...


 
Das ist allerdings hart ...

Gruß

Holger


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (21 Januar 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> In einem anderen Fall einer falschen Artikelbeschreibung
> hat das Landgericht Frankfurt so *geurteilt* (2-16 S 3/06).


Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß hier § 119 BGB (Anfechtung wegen Irrtum) nicht ausreichend gewürdigt wurde, oder die Verkäuferin nicht eindeutig und fristgerecht wegen Irrtum angefochten hat. Möglicherweise hat sie nur die Nacherfüllung abgelehnt, ebenso den geforderten Schadenersatz und nie wegen Irrtum angefochten.
Je nachdem, was hier genau gelaufen ist, könnte es gut sein, daß das Urteil in der nächsten Instanz kassiert worden wäre. Das ist heute leider gängig - siehe die Geschichte mit dem geklauten Navi aus Polen wo das AG Pforzheim der Meinung war, der Käufer hätte bei einer normalen Ebay Auktion anhand des Kaufpreises und dem Standort davon ausgehen müssen, daß das Ding geklaut ist. Das LG Karlsruhe sah das Ganze ein bisschen realitätsnaher.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Januar 2008)

DELTALOGIC Support schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß ... die Verkäuferin nicht eindeutig und fristgerecht wegen Irrtum angefochten hat.



An *§ 19 (2) BGB* dachte ich auch.

Deswegen habe ich *oben* auch "kann" geschrieben.


----------



## lorenz2512 (21 Januar 2008)

hallo,
ich glaube ein telefonat bringt da mehr, ich glaube das er das objektiv zurücknimmt, die potokosten wirst du wohl in wind schreiben müssen, das ist eben ebay


----------



## ASEGS (21 Januar 2008)

Hallo !

Aus Zeitmangel haben ich leider nicht alle Beiträge zu dem Anliegen von Waldy gelesen. Bitte daher um Nachsicht, falls ich jetzt etwas wiederholen sollte oder falsch verstanden haben sollte.

Ich würde sagen, es handelt sich hier um einen klassischen Fall der : falsa demonstratio! 
Wenn beide Parteien, den Artikel zwar falsch bezeichnen, meinen aber dasselbe, dann ist eine solche Falschbezeichnung irrelevant. Es ist auf die subjektive Seite der Willenserklärung (WE) abzustellen, und zwar zum Zeitpunkt der Abgabe der Willenserklärung beider Parteien.

Hier sind die WEen nicht deckungsgleich = Folge: Vertrag ist mit dem Inhalt zustande gekommen, wie ein objektiver Dritter es verstehen konnte. Also so wie es alle Bieter (auch Waldy) im Angebot gelesen und verstanden haben. Verkäufer müsste Ihm eine NICON im gleichen Wert liefern, statt MINOLTA . Was er (wahrscheinlich) nicht kann, da Internetauktion und er diesen Artikel nicht hat. Kann der Verkäufer das nicht, gilt folgendes:

GRUNDSÄTZLICH:
- Die AGBs von Ebay gelten!
- Normalerweise kann Verkäufer neben dem Gewährleistungsausschluss, auch eventuelle Irrtümer, wegen falscher Bezeichnung und Tipp/Druckfehler ausschließen.
Frage : Hat Verkäufer ausdrücklich den Irrtum wegen falscher Bezeichnung irgendwo, für Waldy erkennbar und lesbar ausgeschlossen? Wenn ja = Waldy geht leer aus, wenn AGBs von Ebay nicht etwas anderes in diesem Fall regeln. Wenn nein = Waldy kann Vertrag wegen Irrtums nach § 119 BGB anfechten, mit Rechtsfolge : Rückabwicklung des Vertrages und eventuelle Schadensersatzansprüche beachten.

Hier ein Link von Ebay (AGBs): http://pages.ebay.de/help/policies/non-selling-seller.html


Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2008)

Sorry, wir gehen jetzt ein etwas ins Detail  ...  



ASEGS schrieb:


> Hallo !
> 
> Ich würde sagen, es handelt sich hier um einen klassischen Fall der : falsa demonstratio!
> Wenn beide Parteien, den Artikel zwar falsch bezeichnen, meinen aber dasselbe, dann ist eine solche Falschbezeichnung irrelevant. Es ist auf die subjektive Seite der Willenserklärung (WE) abzustellen, und zwar zum Zeitpunkt der Abgabe der Willenserklärung beider Parteien.



Der Sachverhalt passt m. E. nicht zu *Falsa demonstratio non nocet*.
Die falsche Bezeichnung lag, falls so darstellbar, doch nur beim Verkäufer.



ASEGS schrieb:


> Hier sind die WEen nicht deckungsgleich


Waldy hatte den Willen, das NIKON-Objektiv zu *kaufen* und hat das 
auch so erklärt. Der Verkäufer hatte den Willen, das NIKON-Objektiv 
zu *verkaufen* und hat das auch so erklärt. M. E. ist ein
wirksamer Kaufvertrag zustandegekommen und beide waren glücklich 
bis zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem Waldy sein Paket geöffnet hat.
Dann hat Waldy festgestellt, dass der Verkäufer ihm nicht die
die vertragsgemäße Sache übeeignet hat, sondern etwas anderes.



ASEGS schrieb:


> - Normalerweise kann Verkäufer neben dem Gewährleistungsausschluss, auch eventuelle Irrtümer, wegen falscher Bezeichnung und Tipp/Druckfehler ausschließen.



Ja. Aber ist es nicht so, dass in diesen Fällen der Vertrag 
angefechtet werden kann mit der Folge, dass beide Parteien
so gestellt werden müssen, wie vor dem Vertrag?


----------



## dtsclipper (22 Januar 2008)

Ein kleiner Hinweis in dieser Sache :



waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das ist Artikl von Ebay:
> 
> Objktiv Tamron 28-200mm 1:3,8-5,6 AF LD IF für NIKONArtikelnummer: 140195439554
> ...


 
Es gibt von Nikon KEINE Objektive des Typs "LD" , die für die Digitalserie passen möchten. Das nächstpassende wärd "ED"
Daraus könnte der Verkäufer seine Nichtschuld begründen, da der Typ korrekt angegeben ist.

P.S. Ich besitze von der EM über die F501 bis zur D200 einige Nikon-Kameras... 

Griele Füße dtsclipper


----------



## DELTALOGIC Support (22 Januar 2008)

In der Beschreibung steht aber, daß das Objektiv auch für Nikon passt. Da der Verkäufer vom Käufer nicht so viel Fachkenntnis verlangen kann, seinen Fehler zu erkennen, ist das meiner Meinung ein Fall für eine Anfechtung wegen Irrtums durch den Verkäufer.
Der Verkäufer kann das was er verkauft hat nicht liefern, da es das nicht gibt, der Käufer fängt mit dem Gelieferten Teil nichts an. Die angefallenen Kosten müsste der Verkäufer tragen.

Bernhard Götz


----------



## ASEGS (22 Januar 2008)

Hallo Gerhard!

Wieso entschuldigst Du Dich ?  

Leider bin ich etwas im Streß ......derzeit. Werde noch genauer auf den Fall eingehen.

Erst einmal schreibe ich nichts von ... non nocet. Sondern nur von f.d. Und beschreibe diesen auch richtig. 
Nochmals: falsa demonstratio non nocet liegt dann vor, wenn beide Parteien das gleiche meinen, es aber falsch bezeichnen. Dann ist dies irrelevant für das Zustandekommen des Vertrages. 

Wie ich weiter noch schreibe, liegt dies nicht vor, sondern wenn nur eine falsche Bezeichnung... ob diese nun schadet oder nicht ( also non nocet) ist fraglich  .

Dann führe ich aus, was hier vorliegen könnte... 

Ab wann ist denn eine Anferchtung nach § 119 BGB tatsächlich möglich? In welchen Fällen? Und welche Rechtsfolge dies auslöst. Und ob das tatsächlich ein Fall des § 119 BGB überhaupt ist.

Sorry, nun bin ich mit entschuldigen dran  ... werde ich später heute Abend, wenn ich Zeit finde versuchen zu erörtern, warum ich meine das dies die Rechtsfolge sei. 

Der Hinweis bzgl. des Models, finde ich ganz wichtig. Aber dazu später. Wie ich meine dies zu sehen und rechtlich einordnen würde.

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## MSB (22 Januar 2008)

@dtsclipper
Das nur am Rande weil es eigentlich nichts zur Sache tut,
aber der genannte Objektiv-typ könnte sehrwohl zu Nikon passen.

Das Objektiv ist nämlich nicht von Nikon Original, sondern von Tamrom.

Und wenn man auf deren Internetseite schaut, dann stellt man fest das es diesen Objektiv-Typ für so ziemlich jede gängige DSLR gibt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ASEGS (22 Januar 2008)

Guten Abend!

Da hier ja unbedingt man ins Detail gehen will ...**zinker Richtung Gerhard**

Rollen wir den Fall mal richtig auf: Ich habe mir mal alles erforderliche durchgelesen.
Der Fall liegt nach meiner Ansicht ganz anders, als auch von mir zunächst angenommen! Aber man kommt zum selben Ergebnis.


Mögliche Anspruchsgrundlagen (AGL):

*1. Vertragliche Anspruchsgrundlagen:*
Hier Problem: Ob Vertrag überhaupt zustande gekommen ist. 

Fraglich ist, ob das Präsentieren einer Ware zum Verkauf (gebraucht oder ungebraucht) auch bei einer online Auktion bereits als Angebot, damit als WE zu bewerden ist, der wiederum die Annahme dieses Angebotes zur Folge haben soll -> 2 inhaltlich deckende WE = Vertrag (+) !
Denn erst durch inhaltlich deckende WEen kommt ein wirksamer Vertrag zustande, der dann wiederum erst (durchsetzbare) Ansprüche zur Folge hat und begründen kann.

Nein! Denn es handelt sich hierbei nur um eine invidatio ad offerendum = sprich : die Aufforderung zur Abgabe eines Angebotes. Was bedeutet das ? 

Jetzt wird es richtig kompliziert ;-) Versuche dies verständlich zu erklären:

Der Verkäufer bei einer Online-Auktion fordert den Interessenten auf, ein Angebot, also die 1. WE (= Angebot), in Form eines Gebots abzugeben. Diese wird dann automatisch angenommen, wenn das Zeitfenster der Auktion zu ende ist. Und zwar konkludent. 
D.h. das offerieren oder darstellen mit Bildern und Text eines Artikels durch den Verkäufer bei einer Online-Auktion stellt nicht das Angebot dar, sondern NUR die Aufforderung an den Interessenten, ihm, den Verkäufer ein Angebot ... nämlich die 1. WE, zu machen. 

Im alltäglichen Leben, ist der Gemüsehändler(z.Bsp.) der Erdbeeren zu 5 ,- € das Kilo dem Kunden präsentiert, NICHT verpflichtet, mit dem ersten dahergelaufenem Kunden den Kaufvertrag abzuschließen. 
Mal platt ausgedrückt: Er fordert jeden quasi auf, ihm ein Angebot zu machen... wobei er das Aufforderung zur Abgabe des Angebotes im Vorfeld auf 1kg zu 5,- € beschränkt. Gefallen dem Verkäufer die Schuhe nicht des ersten Käufers und kommt einer mit schöneren Schuhen, dann kann der Verkäufer dem Schön-Schuh-Käufer die Kilo Erdbeeren verkaufen, auch wenn Hässlich-Schuh-Käufer bereits ihm den 5,- € Schein vorhalten würde. D.h., Verkäufer kann normalerweise sich seinen Käufer über die invidatio ad offerendum aussuchen.

Hört sich vielleicht für den Laien blöd und schwer nachzuvollziehen an, ist aber so juristisch. 

Um es noch krasser zu verdeutlichen warum das so gehandhabt wird; ein anderes Bsp.:
Kommt ein Käufer an, und beschimpft wüßt den Verkäufer und sagt dann anschließend... „ hier 5 €, gibt mir die Erdbeeren, dann wäre der arme Verkäufer gezwungen, wenn es anders geregelt wäre, diesem Verkäufer die Kilo Erdbeeren zu verkaufen. Und dies duldet einfach die Privatautonomie nicht... die, wenn man ganz zurück rekurriert auf das Grundgesetz ...das Recht billigt, mit seinem Eigentum nach belieben mämlich verfahren zu können...“, und es dem zu Verkaufen, an den er es nach freiem Willen verkaufen möchte.
Das steckt hinter dieser ganzen Überlegung!.

ABER... hier haben wir noch die AGBs von Ebay, die besagen: Forderst DU Verkäufer als angemeldetes Mitglied bei Ebay irgendjemanden auf, ein Angebot durch ein Gebot abzugeben, dann gelten meine AGBs. Die Besagen: Dann wann der Verkäufer durch Button-Druck im Vorfeld seine Ware zur Auktion quasi raus gibt, sich verpflichtet konkludent, das Gebot mit Ende der Auktion, des Meistbietenden anzunehmen. Egal, ob ihm seine Schuhe gefallen würden, seine Nase, oder Nick gefällt.
AGBs von Ebay sagen aber auch (s.o., den Link den ich rein gestellt habe) : Verkäufer ist verpflichtet alle Angaben richtig, mit besten Gewissen und Wissen bzgl. des Artikels offen zu legen.
Sonst kommt der Vertrag nicht mit dem Inhalt zustande! Sondern mit einem anderen Inhalt, den Verkäufer ja nicht will.


Kehren wir auf Waldys Fall zurück.

Verkäufer hat - keine Ahnung – einen Tippfehler vielleicht gemacht, oder absichtlich (???? = Tatfrage) die präsentierte Ware/Artikel falsch bezeichnet. Wir denken Positiv über die Angaben des Verkäufers, und sagen, das er nicht mit Absicht irreführen wollte. Mithin hätte der Verkäufer alle Umstände gekannt, - das er hier etwas falsch bezeichnet hat – so hätte er NIEMMALS den „Abschick“-Button bei Ebay gedrückt, und seine Ware falsch bezeichnet wäre so dem Waldy bei Ebay aufgefallen. 
Also befand der Verkäufer bei seiner invidatio ad offerendum in einem Erklärungsirrtum nach § 119 II 2. Alt BGB. 
Erlärungsirrtum (+) = Irrtum über vertragswesentliche Eigenschaften zum Zeitpunkt der Abgabe der Erklärung.

Die Beweislast eines solchen Irrtums = Anfechtungsgrund, liegt hier beim Verkäufer und nicht bei Waldy. Folglich hat Waldy immer noch einen Anspruch auf die Lieferung seines NICON Artikels..
Kann der Verkäufer diese nicht liefern, dann muß er die Anfechtung erklären.

*Vorraussetzungen für die Anfechtung wegen Irrtum*

Anfechtungserklärung (§143 BGB) gegenüber dem Vertragspartner (Abs. 2) 
Anfechtungsfrist 
Beachte: Anfechtung muss unmittelbar nach Kenntniserlangung des Irrtums erfolgen (innerhalb von 2 Wochen) 
*Rechtsfolgen der Anfechtung wegen Irrtum*

Vernichtung der Rechtsgeschäfts (§142 BGB)
Das Geschäft ist von Anfang an nichtig (ex tunc nichtig) 
Schadensersatzleistung gegenüber dem Geschädigten (§122 BGB
*2. Gesetzliche Ansprüche*
Über die 812ff. BGB ist die MINOLTA dem Verkäufer zurück zu schicken. 
Und Waldy bekommt das Geld zurück und hat eventuell einen Schadensersatzanspruch. 
Bei der Bemessung des Schadenersatzes wird stets der Vertrauensschaden ersetzt, d.h. der Schaden, der entstanden ist, durch das Vertrauen in das Zustandekommen des Vertrages. Dieser ist jedoch begrenzt auf die Höhe des Erfüllungsschadens, d.h. dem Schaden, der durch die Nichterfüllung entstanden ist, der jedoch bei Erfüllung nicht eingetreten wäre.

*ERGO: So oder so kommt man nach meiner Ansicht zu dem Ergebnis, was ich bereits auch oben geschrieben habe.*


Also so sehe ich das ganze. Wobei ich bitte für alle Angaben keine Gewähr übernehme. 

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## Question_mark (22 Januar 2008)

*Und was soll Waldy jetzt machen ?*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Und Waldy bekommt das Geld zurück und hat eventuell einen Schadensersatzanspruch.



Er hat vielleicht rechtlich Anspruch auf Geldrückgabe und Schadenersatz, nur was nutzt das wenn der Verkäufer Hartz IV Empfänger ist und die Ebucht Geschäfte nur so nebenbei schwarz macht ???
Leider klaffen da immer große Lücken zwischen Anspruch auf Erfüllung und Schadenersatz gegenüber der Durchsetzung solcher Ansprüche.
Was soll Waldy denn nun konkret tun : Ich denke mal, zuerst über Ebucht eine einvernehmliche Lösung zu finden, mein Vorschlag. Wenn das nicht zufriedenstellend gelingt, was dann ? Strafanzeige wegen Betrug und anschließendes Zivilverfahren zur Durchsetzung der finanziellen Ansprüche ?
Rechtsanwalt konsultieren (Bei ich glaube 55,- Euro Streitwert) ?
Ich denke mal, Waldy ist weniger an den rechtlichen Spitzfindigkeiten zu seinem Problem interessiert (wer versteht die schon alle), als an einem Ratschlag zur weiteren Vorgehensweise. 
Also ASEGS, was soll Waldy nun konkret machen ?

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Januar 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, Waldy ist weniger an den rechtlichen Spitzfindigkeiten zu seinem Problem interessiert



Waldy vielleicht nicht ... aber ich. :shock:  hatte ja oben 
schon angekündigt, das Thema etwas breittreten zu wollen.



Question_mark schrieb:


> Leider klaffen da immer große Lücken zwischen Anspruch auf Erfüllung und Schadenersatz gegenüber der Durchsetzung solcher Ansprüche.



100% ACK

Für das Verhandeln einer einvernehmlichen Lösung ist
es aber schon wichtig, seine genaue Position zu
kennen.

An Waldys Stelle wäre mein Ziel die Rückabwicklung des Kaufes,
wobei ich dem Verkäufer die Versandkosten in beide Richtungen 
zuschreiben würde. Schließlich hat er Mist gebaut.

Um das durchzusetzen würde ich ggf. mit Schadenersatz und
Anwalt drohen und ggf. einen Link nach *Frankfurt* mitschicken.


----------



## ASEGS (22 Januar 2008)

Hi an die Nachtschwärmer  

Ich habe nur den Fall in juristische Anspruchsgrundlagen versucht zu packen und zu erfassen und dadurch zu helfen. Plus versucht vieeelll Allgemeingültiges dazuzuschreiben, um einige Dinge zu erklären, warum und wieso das so ist. Damit es verständlicher wird.

Was Waldy machen soll? Das kann ich nicht sagen. Waldy ist nicht unmündig und ich bin nicht seine Anwältin. Denn das wäre konkrete juristische Rechtsberatung. 

Sorry, so leid es mir tut, mehr kann ich dazu nicht schreiben und mehr kann ich nicht helfen. 

@QM : Alles was ich geschrieben habe ist absichtlich eher allgemein gehalten; aus dem oben besagten Grund. Und vielleicht liegt die Kunst darin auch mal zwischen den Zeilen lesen zu können. 

Mal allen ernstes.... so sieht das vielleicht ... (nach meiner Ansicht) rechtlich nach irgendwelchen §§ aus. In der Realität sieht das immer anders aus. Ihr wisst doch : Recht haben und Recht bekommen ist zweierlei und Recht durchsetzen können, ist wieder was anderes.

Da muß man praktisch denken mit vielleicht diesem juristischen Wissen im Hinterkopf, um sein Begehren durchzusetzen. Und schon gar bei 55,- € Streitwert. Ich bitte Euch wer konsultiert da einen Berufskollegen? 

Das ist bei Ebay mit Sicherheit schon mal vorgekommen. ..........
Ach ja.... mal ein Tipp... einfach mal die AGBs von Ebay genauer lesen. Da steht eigentlich alles drin. Und dann haben die noch eine fesche Hotline...
@ Gerhard: Da steht auch drin, wer die Versandkosten bei einer Rückabwicklung trägt .. und ab welcher Höhe wer die targen muß..... nach AGB von Ebay .... 

Das Lesen können wir Waldy aber nunmal nicht abnehmen.... .. na ja... und das Denken auch nicht!

Gute Nacht
ASEGS


----------



## Ralle (23 Januar 2008)

[Frustmodus]
Also Männer und Frauen, wenn ich das alles so lese, vergeht es mir glatt überhaupt noch mit irgend jemandem zu reden, bzw. irgendwelche Geschäfte zu machen. Am Besten, man präsentiert sich von vornherein als Rambo, der den Eindruck erweckt, jedem den Schädel einzuschlagen, der ihn auch nur schief anschaut oder gar besch... will. Gute Kontakte zu Unterwelt scheinen ja heute fast unabdingbar, wenigstens die Leute von Inkasso Moskau sollte man persönlich kennen. Bei dem ganzen Juristengeplauder kann ich glatt nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln, das darf doch alles nicht war sein. Da frage ich mich ernsthaft, wo das alles noch hingehen soll?
[/Frustmodus]

Das geht nicht gegen euch, das ist SYSTEMKRITIK  !

@Waldy

Gib ihm ne Bewertung, die sich gewaschen hat (laß dich von ASEGS beraten), nimm das Objektiv und hau damit ein paar Nägel in die Wand, immerhin nutzt es dann wenigstens zu was, und schick die Einzelteile als Schrott an die betrügerische Mists.... von Verkäufer zurück.


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2008)

*JA, unser Waldy*

Hallo,



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> @QM : Alles was ich geschrieben habe ist absichtlich eher allgemein gehalten; aus dem oben besagten Grund.



Das hilft dem Waldy auch nicht weiter, ich wollte eigentlich eine konkrete Aussage, wie man dem Waldy helfen kann.



			
				ASEGS schrieb:
			
		

> Das Lesen können wir Waldy aber nunmal nicht abnehmen.... .. na ja... und das Denken auch nicht!



Wir sind uns doch wohl darüber einig, das beides (und dazu noch das Schreiben) nicht gerade die Stärken von Waldy sind  
Also irgendwie braucht er Rat, und wenn Du das aus Gründen der Rechtsberatung (was ich ja auch verstehen kann) hier nicht öffentlich im Forum ausbreiten möchtest, es gibt ja auch noch PN's. (solange es keine Flame PN's sind, wie hier ein Anderer User regelmäßig versendet).

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## ASEGS (23 Januar 2008)

@QM:... wirklich da steht vieles in den AGBs von Ebay. Da muß man sich nur mal die Mühe machen dies alles zu lesen. Wer Probleme damit hat kann ja bei Ebay anrufen. Klar soll und kann er sich bei mir melden... der ist ja wieder untergetaucht... huhu waldy... bitte melden!

@Ralle:
... ja die Holzhammermethode hilft machmal ... *räusper*... das habe ich nun nicht geschrieben  
... Mit ein Grund, warum ich diese schwarze Kutte nicht mehr ... als klassische Wald- und Wiesenanwältin tragen wollte und nochwas dazu studiert habe.


----------



## Question_mark (23 Januar 2008)

*Nachtrag von mir*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> wenigstens die Leute von Inkasso Moskau sollte man persönlich kennen.



Also Waldy, bemühe doch mal einige Freunde ..
Nein, Spass beiseite, so geht es natürlich rein rechtlich gesehen nicht. Mich macht nur nachdenklich, dass ASEGS und Gerhard sich über rechtliche Kleinigkeiten und Einzelheiten lebhaft austauschen, helfen wird das unserem Waldy in keinem Fall! Und wie soll Waldy (eben nur mit mangelhaften Deutschkenntnissen) zwischen den Zeilen von ASEGS lesen ???
Natürlich gibt es in Deutschland Gesetze, die das Verhalten untereinander regeln und Abweichungen sanktionieren (wollen). Allein die Durchsetzung bleibt wohl für mich nicht verständlich.
Was denkt sich so mancher Richter wohl :
1) Der Täter hat mich ja nicht totgeschlagen, tangiert mich also nicht besonders.. Und ausserdem habe ich mich um 19.00 Uhr im Puff angemeldet, also muss ich das schnell zum Ende bringen.
2) Der Täter hat ja eine schwere Jugend gehabt, und ich habe als Gutmensch nicht geholfen und Ihm ein E30 Cabrio und Kokain zur Verfügung gestellt..
Das muss er sich nun durch Kriminalität selber verschaffen, alles meine Schuld.
3) Das Opfer hat selbst Schuld gehabt, wie kann man nur nachts um 23.00 Uhr in einer U-Bahn Station stehen..
4) Der Täter hat doch wohl letztendlich dem deutschen Staat einen großen Dienst erwiesen. Das Opfer hätte wohl noch einige Jahre die Rentenkasse strapaziert.
5) und generell hat immer das Opfer schuld

Gibt es hier noch einen Smiley mit dem Kotz-Symbol ??

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

